

What is the trendiest generic top level domain? - niche

Besides .com .org and all those other mainstays...<p>Is .club catching steam? Curious
======
smt88
It was .ly, then it became .co, and now it's .io.

Note, though, that the implicit "I/O" reference in .io means that it's more
often used for products aimed at a technical audience. So as a replacement for
.com, I'm not really sure what the frontrunner is now.

A few other trends that are similarly related to the .com shortage: adding
"get" to the beginning of the domain or "app"/"hq" to the end.

We're probably at the end of the "everyone wants a .com/.co/.io" era though.
People will start to use TLDs that have semantic value ("beer.club" instead of
"beerclubapp.com" for example)

~~~
niche
Nice, thanks, how do you know this? Is there data that backs this up? Would be
a cool interactive infographic...

~~~
bramgg
> Is there data that backs this up? Would be a cool interactive infographic...

Not definitive, and only targets a small part of what smt88 said, but scroll
to the bottom: [http://www.bram.gg/post/analyzing-hacker-
news](http://www.bram.gg/post/analyzing-hacker-news)

------
coreyp_1
.io

